# my friend was supended for no reason?



## Unholy Arcues (Sep 29, 2009)

he's kinda of mad right now... that he can't find out why he can't check his PM message and was wondering if he can check it... he did not get it in the email for some reason... for priavite reason's i'm not going say his name... so can someone tell me what's going on for him anyway...


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 29, 2009)

"A friend", eh?

The admins must have a good reason to suspend an user
Maybe he can mail them instead?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 29, 2009)

We aren't stupid.
The staff members can check your IP and see if it matches up with another user.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 29, 2009)

How is anyone going to tell you what happened to him if you wont tell us his user name?


----------



## Danny600kill (Sep 29, 2009)

P1ng he wants you to use your mystic powers which u share with Thordrian and work to gether to beat those meddling kids


----------



## Unholy Arcues (Sep 29, 2009)

... very well i am his room mate... his name is DJPlace... and he really want to know why he can't find out what the heck happend... he posted in the scrabble forums and 2 of his posted got modded for some reason and he went to work and came back and he was suppend... is there a reason why?


----------



## ShadowSol (Sep 29, 2009)

and u also just joined today....
hrmmm.....(bored)

is it the same computer?(that ur both usin)


----------



## Unholy Arcues (Sep 29, 2009)

Jonkswa said:
			
		

> and u also just joined today....
> hrmmm.....(bored)
> 
> is it the same computer?(that ur both usin)



yeah we both share the same computer. i just signed up to help him. wonder why he can't check the pm box...


----------



## Law (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm getting the alternate account vibe from this thread for some reason.

Probably because "they" "both" have terrible English, and seem to share similarities in the way they write (especially the overuse of ellipsis).


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 29, 2009)

Unholy Arcues said:
			
		

> wonder why he can't check the pm box...


because he's suspended 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





suspensions are usually for a week or so
Only way to find out the reason is to contact an admin


----------



## Unholy Arcues (Sep 29, 2009)

my english is bad so sorry. and if your thinking i'm DJPlace i'm not. i am telling the truth.


----------



## Danny600kill (Sep 29, 2009)

im jesus no serious im telling the truth

sorry m8 tht doesnt really make us believe u very much


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 29, 2009)

I'll send you a PM telling you why your _friend _was suspended, it was a damn good reason too.


----------

